# Aluminium Hochbeet von Aldi? Erfahrungen?



## Gartenteich8 (20. Feb. 2020)

Würdet ihr euch ein Hochbeet aus Aluminium von Aldi kaufen? Habe hier z.B. gelesen, dass die Langlebigkeit und Qualität gut ist. Die Höhe und das Aussehen finde ich für mich passend. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Aldi Hochbeet? Mich würde interessieren: Welches Beet habt ihr im Garten? 

Edit: Werbelink entfernt


----------



## Turbochris (20. Feb. 2020)

Hallo,
das Aldi-Beet kenne ich nicht.
Ich habe Rauhspund Lärche, 34mm, mit Nut und Feder verbaut.
6,20m lang, 1,3m tief, innen Noppenbahn, am Boden Mäusegitter. 2x nach je 1/3 Gewindestangen zum Zusammenspannen. An den Ecken und auch je bei 1/3 5x5er Kanthölzer senkrecht.
Funktioniert hervorragend!!!

Wenn Du an B-Sortierung kommst liegst Du bei € 15,- pro qm, sonst beim Doppelten.

Die Lärche ist nicht nur optisch schön sondern hält bei der Konstruktion auch sehr lange...

Viel Spaß beim Bau

Christian


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2020)

Hallo!
Grundsätzlich haben alle Buntmetalle etwas gegen Erde, denn die enthält Kalk.
Kalk ist eine Ursache für Lochfras.

In den dreisiger und vierziger Jahren wurde oft Alu bzw Zink als Kehle oder Windfeder (Ortgang) bei Ziegeldaecher in Kalk gelegt.
Dadurch wurde die Haltbarkeit der Bleche stark ins negative beeinflusst. Das Resultat war der sogenannte Lochfras, hervor gerufen durch den verwendeten Dachdecker Mörtel.
In den 50ger und 60ger Jahren ist man davon weggegangen und hat eine trocken Legung der Dachsteine bevorzugt.
Die Firmen hatten einfach zuviel Regressleistungen. 

Eine Empfehlung ist ne Trocken Mauer aus Prorotron flach gelegt mit den Löcher nach außen , denn so gut der Baustoff Holz ja seien mag aber für ein Hochbeet....
Im Hochbeet ist es immer feucht und warm, da macht sich der Schimmel ganz gerne mal breit.


----------



## DbSam (20. Feb. 2020)

... das ist doch keine Frage an uns, das ist nur ein hübsch getarnter Werbungslink.


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2020)

Okay, dann für die Mitleser geschrieben.


----------



## muh.gp (21. Feb. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... das ist doch keine Frage an uns, das ist nur ein hübsch getarnter Werbungslink.


Stimmt, Aldi erfindet jetzt Forenmitglieder, die Werbung für die Produkte machen...


----------



## DbSam (21. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Holger,

der mittlerweile entfernte Link führte auf eine private Webseite und von dort auf eine andere Verkaufsplattform. Diese hat mit Aldi gar nichts zu tun.
Die Aldiwerbung wurde in diesem Thread nur als Werbehilfe und Sprungbrett für die eigenen angebotenen Artikel genutzt.

Der Rest des ersten Beitrags ist nur eine plumpe Verpackung für den Werbelink und diese Verpackung ist nicht einmal besonders intelligent.
Da versucht jemand im Fahrwasser der Discounter Kasse zu machen und die eigene Webseite mit Verlinkungen zu pushen.

Du bist Moderator, vielleicht kannst Du in die Historie schauen.
Falls nicht, dann musst Du Deine Moderatorenkollegen befragen, denn einer von denen hat freundlicherweise den Werbelink entfernt.
Vielleicht stimmst Du mir dann zu.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## krallowa (21. Feb. 2020)

Moin,

Thema Hochbeet finde ich aber trotzdem interessant.
Also wer hat wie, womit, was gebaut??
Würde mir gern auch was basteln, aber nix von der Stange und mit kleinem Budget.
Vielleicht für Salat, Radieschen und Co.
Als kleine Aufgabe für das Frühjahr vielleicht nicht soooo schlecht, bis der Teich wieder Attacke macht.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Feb. 2020)

krallowa schrieb:


> Also wer hat wie, womit, was gebaut??


Ick fang ma hinten an ,
Hochbeet nee , also ....
Ick hatte Ständerprofile genommen , Für Türen also stabile ! Jede Menge Verschnitt auf Baustellen—70er . Dann einfach Rasenborde eingefädelt ! Kost fast nix und hält ......


----------



## Sonnengruesser (24. Feb. 2020)

2x1m Hochbeet aus 10x10er Fichten-Kanthölzern. Gabs günstig von einem Transportunternehmer, der die als Zwischenlage für den Transport von Fertigbetonteilen verwendet hat. Auf Schotterbett und mit Noppenfolie + Mäusegitter.
Nach jetzt 4 Jahren sieht man erste Zersetzungsspuren an der Innenseite bzw. am Boden. Wenn das in dem Tempo weitergeht kann ich das Holz sicher noch 10 Jahre verwenden.


----------



## McLane (28. Feb. 2020)

Moin,

habe meine Hochbeete klassisch aus Holzbohlen  bzw. Schalplatten gebaut und auf der Sichtseite mit Platten aus Cortenstahl verkleidet (wetterfester baustahl), sieht wie ich finde ziemlich chic aus. Muss man natürlich mögen, aber für mich hjaben die Hochbeete damit gestalterischen Charakter.


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Mclane!
Stelle doch mal ein Foto hier rein und lass uns anteil nehmen.


----------



## Berndt (29. Feb. 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Ich habe Rauhspund Lärche, 34mm, mit Nut und Feder verbaut.
> 6,20m lang, 1,3m tief, innen Noppenbahn, am Boden Mäusegitter. 2x nach je 1/3 Gewindestangen zum Zusammenspannen. An den Ecken und auch je bei 1/3 5x5er Kanthölzer senkrecht.
> Funktioniert hervorragend!!!
> 
> ...



Hast ein Foto vom Hochbeet (mit üppigem Bewuchs?)


----------



## koile (29. März 2020)

So,da Corona mich nicht vor die Tür lässt,sagte meine Frau ich sollte mir was zum Arbeiten suchen.

Und schon hatte Sie was für mich!.........   hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es anders gewesen wäre .

Bau ( uns ) doch ein Hochbeet ( wieso eigentlich uns ? ) ich bekomme mein Fleisch doch vom Metzger.

Aber Ihr wisst ja Corona kann noch lang sein , und noch 3 Wochen mit der Frau eingesperrt sein. ,

Da geht Mann lieber in den Garten.

Hatte noch Europaletten,dann ging es auch direkt zur Sache.

Ergebnis : Bekomme bald nur noch GEMÜSE.


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2020)

Moin, hab ein Hochbeet aus dem örtlichen Baumarkt. Lärche - auch nach einigen Jahren eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Das einzige Teil, dass aus Fichte war, war das Teil, dass innen verschraubt ist, um die Langseiten vor dem Ausbeulen zu bewahren  Da werde ich mir jetzt wohl was anderes einfallen lassen müssen, denn die Brösel habe ich gerade entsorgt


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Apr. 2020)

... haben noch Pflanzsteine (für Trockenmauer) in der Ecke stehen gehabt,
GöGa baut dann auch ein Hochbeet, ein kleineres... aber für Salat und Kräuter ideal.
Die Steine haben Nut und Feder... und daher sehr stabil.
 

Unten drunter verlegt GöGa ganz feinmaschigen Draht, damit uns die Mäuse etc. nicht einwandern.
In die Aussparungen der Steine werde ich dann Kräuter einsetzen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Apr. 2020)

Moin zusammen,
GöGa hat das 'kann-nicht-stillsitzen-Virus'  und hat sich gestern rangemacht...
paar Bilder gefällig, vll. reizt es ja zur Nachahmung...
schönes WE, und bleibt bitte alle gesund!


----------



## koile (4. Apr. 2020)

Habe gestern auch noch ein kleines Beet   für meine __ Iris gebaut.


----------



## koile (16. Apr. 2020)

Update, leider sind mir die Wasserbegonien erfroren   also neu bepflanzt. 

  Das Hochbeet ist auch schon zum Teil mit Kohlrabi, Radieschen, __ Lauch, Pflücksalat, Salat ,

und Gartenkräuter bestückt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2020)

klasse, man freut sich schon jetzt auf die Ernte!
Wir haben auch schon Salate, Radieschen gesät... und gestern habe ich 'Zartschmelz' eingesetzt.
Nööö, kein Eis lol


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Apr. 2020)

Au weia, ich hänge bös hinterher. Mein Hochbeet ist noch graue Theorie …


----------

